# Knee wraps vs knee sleeves



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*What do you use to help stablise your knee during squats or leg presses*​
Knee sleeves 337.50%Knee Wraps 337.50%Nothing225.00%


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys

Do you prefer knee straps or sleeves. Is there more benefit from using one over the other? I want to stablise my knee a bit as I'm trying to leg press heavier weights.

Cheers


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Do you prefer knee straps or sleeves. Is there more benefit from using one over the other? I want to stablise my knee a bit as I'm trying to leg press heavier weights.
> 
> Cheers


for stabilization and increased lifts go with a knee wrap, i've seen people get 20 kg + out of a good pair of knee wraps its crazy....Knee sleeves act as light support and can insulate an area to warm a joint up too...I wear a ankle sleeve on my right ankle when I train mma just to give a little bit of support and insulation as I am susceptible to ankle sprains


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Wraps as per jake


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Which Brand do you think is best?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

For balls to the wall you'd have to go with wraps, I guess

Sleeves from what I understand add a bit of reassurance / warmth / slight bounce out the hole.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Which Brand do you think is best?


I just have a pair of maxi muscle ones, but they sell some high quality heavy duty ones here

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-wraps.html


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a pair of these and highly rate them

and a pair of these too


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

after having a serious knee injury - i have become knowledgeable about training with a bad or bad knees

Knee selves do not give nearly as much support as a knee wrap - its generally nonadjustable - offers some support but slight in many cases - I used knee sleeves when training during recovery or if i was walking ,running allot - the support gave confidence but the largest benefit was the warmth helped sooth pains - i still use one sometimes if the weather changes

Knee wraps are far far batter for Heavy Squats and squatting exercises - you can adjust tightness - increase and decrease support levels for the knee - You can pinpoint areas for support and you can get allot more support from and tightly bound elastic wrap over a sleeve any day .

A no brainier for me personally - Injury suffered - Dislocated knee - dislocated knee cap - Totally snapped ACL - Badly torn PCL - totally snapped LCL - crushed/ tears to medial and lateral meniscus (40 % removed) - cartilage damage to femur - fractured femur.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

I use my blue Rehbands for all deadlift and squat variations. theyre expensive but worth it though. I had TKs and i thought they were pure crap.

I practice my competition stance squat once per month, for this i use my weaker knee wraps, I save the stronger ones for competition time.

'train hard, fight easy' is my line of thinking.


----------

